# EEI no gas...20lbs of bass!? Deer Creek 5/17 open



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Word is... a slow and gradual move, many eating!!! AND...they are BIG! I have heard a few reports now that... "5, 3lbrs wont even check" - "it won't just be first place- the top 3 or 4 could have 20" "the fish we caught were all white and HUGE"...three anglers reports...some of the other reports weren't as positive 

Electric Elite Invitationals making way onto Deer Creek this Saturday 5/17- new teams are welcomed for this gasless event.

Info linked below- rules/registration/mapping:
http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/FISHGREEN1000.html

Payout on just 16 teams last event resulted in an $870 first place payday!

FYI- If you are already registered, take note our start time of 6:30a might be altered a touch. I spoke with the Ranger yesterday and we can anticipate the gate to the park to open right at 6am. Depending on setup and launching, we may adjust start and finish times a touch.



nip


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

It should be a good one for ya Nip...we were out there a few weeks ago w/ GLBC and it was a little tougher than everyone expected. 

Good luck fellas...


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Man, it just kills me I can't fish this one! Got that other job though where I hold the official title of "Dad" .

Good luck everyone. If I can swing it I'll come to weigh in so the boys can see some of those DC behemoths! 

Be easy on 'em Nip!


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Nip

It was closer to 6:30AM before they opened the gate for us. Had almost the whole club lined up on the road waiting. 
Good Luck guys, wish I could have fished this one. Maybe next year.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Bassday-

How do you think Guilford's gonna be this weekend? Is it gonna be as tough as I'm hearing??


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Young-Gun

Guilford is always tough. Someone will find them, I wouldn't be surprised to see 12+ pounds win it.
As for Deer Creek... 22.5# to 23# 
Good luck.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I've waffled around BassDay, but after seeing this afternoon and putting the perfect storm into the variable tomorrow...I'm goona say you are right on!!!

I switched everything late tonight with the weather forcast... giant 12" worms and tubes the size of hotdogs, alongside a Mann's 30+ -- GOING BIG!!! :B 

Usually when I open my largemouth before the event it smudges on me...

Report this afternoon...

nip


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> I switched everything late tonight with the weather forcast... giant 12" worms and tubes the size of hotdogs, alongside a Mann's 30+ -- GOING BIG!!! :B


Sounds like your getting ready for Falcon Nip!! I can't wait to hear these weights!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Guess the Big Bass weight by KCBFalcon58 (Kenny ken Begue)


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll say about......ummmmm 7.39? 

That's a fish!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thats weird, wheres the cull tag?  

awesome fish!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Indeed, 7.39lbs! How'd you ever guess  

The winning bags though... on 13 teams!

Todd Johnson and Dave Bayus with over 15lbs - $701


Steve & Jerry Jacobs with 13.95 - $217

Robert Hladio & Nick Prvonozac mid 11 -$150

Ken Begue & Rory Franks 10.5...with Kenny's 7.39lb kicker (I caught 12'ers) $130 and $100 The Fin' & Rodmakers return

I'll get some more pics up later tonight...congrats to all, esp. my partner- we thought it was a carp until it wallered like an overweight beaver in front of the boat... AWESOME!!!

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> Indeed, 7.39lbs! How'd you ever guess


It had scales! Oldie, but still a goodie


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow. Nice fish Ken. 

Is that the biggest weighed in in a Dobass tourney? Can't remember seeing any bigger at Ladue.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

7.86 Spring of 04' Ladue Bass at it's finest!

http://dobass.com/lado4304/springopen04.html


----------



## Fish on/off (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice Job Steve & Jerry, Just curious did you use the bait I showed you on Tuesday when we were out ? PM me

Fred


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I think they caught them on a rod and reel...witha weightless senko....shhhhh


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

were the fish caught shallow or deep? jigs or cranksor spinnerbaitsor tubes?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's another perspective...my three pounders profiled against a real fish  


...nightcrawler harnesses cast in 1' drug out to 17.8 ft depth were the primary techniques...I think second & third place though were using scuplpin darters tail hooked.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Impressive!!!:B


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> Here's another perspective...my three pounders profiled against a real fish
> 
> 
> ...nightcrawler harnesses cast in 1' drug out to 17.8 ft depth were the primary techniques...I think second & third place though were using scuplpin darters tail hooked.


i think id be embarrassed to hold up those other two


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Dang that was a 10lber before it spit out in the livewell the two Nip is holding


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

My knees shook just as bad as Kenny's when I was stickn' the trout net under it!

My three little fish were good for 1 of the 3 dollars for the day. The big ($1) was also our first ($1), I still spanked him in numbers ($1)  

Photos for upload available...
http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/

I hate to negate (maybe not  ) the Johnson & Bayus win...they also had a fish in the 6lb class for a kicker, look at that little guy holding that thing  

nip


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Congratulations to Team XtremeTractor. That one Bayus is holding looks half the size of him.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The "little monster" is now burned into the web, that little guy thought he had bigbass wrapped up too    

Complete web results below...$700+ payday on 13 teams!!!

http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/DEERCREEK/51708.html

nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

senkothrower said:


> Dang that was a 10lber before it spit out in the livewell the two Nip is holding


LOL, no, LMAO!!!


----------

